# Prince albert piercing?



## nottsnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, yesterday I had my prince albert piercing, going for a wee has been the most painful thing i have ever done, its just started to become painless and i'm no longer affraid to have one lol. Anyway the point of this is to ask if anyone else has this done and how long it bleed for after? Its bleeding loads im having to change tissue ever few hours as its soaked in blood! ive been told it may bleed for upto 7 days just thought id try to get some opinions from afew peeps that may also have it. Many thanks.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

You're brave.

I could never do it. What if it became infected, resulting in amputation?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ouch lol


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

DB said:


> it hurt when i got my clit pierced, ouch, lol


You're one brave dude. Would not get my knob pierced for anything on earth :crazy:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lol and there was me expecting u to be asking for pics!  u comin to tom's show?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Lol

Yes mate, should be at the show in a big puffer jacket


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

WOW, crazy !! You are brave!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

one word mate....................

WHY????????

lmfao


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Watched that dude get it done on Dirty Sanchez that time.

That was enough to bring tears to my eyes!

Hope you dont get an infection mate


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know why anyone would want to have it pierced?? I just can't understand...


----------



## nottsnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Can't believe the change this morning, no blood and feels fine few! I did it for a bet and didnt really think about it lol! All well done now so I guess (hope) the worst is over.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> Watched that dude get it done on Dirty Sanchez that time.
> 
> That was enough to bring tears to my eyes!
> 
> Hope you dont get an infection mate


Have you seen the film? Ouch Ouch and Ouch


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

man fcuk getting that done, must have been a small ring though LOL


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

When you get jiggy with a bird couldn't it get caught inside her lovetunnel?


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

oooooouuuuuccccccchhhhh!!!!!!!:crazy:

aint no one messin with my john thomas...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hows the little chap doing?


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

getting a peircing "down there" is a personal thing, it wont enhance your sex life and can get in the way..especially if your parther has a tongue peircing ha ha

ive got a piercing too and does nothing for me.


----------



## nottsnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

Just to update everything is sound now back to normal and well worth doing - showed it one bird id never met on saturday and she loved it - I was a very happy chappy!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

nottsnewbie said:


> Just to update everything is sound now back to normal and well worth doing - showed it one bird id never met on saturday and she loved it - I was a very happy chappy!


LMAO fair play mate your my hero


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

mate of mine had it done ages ago ,but keeps getting larger rings put in.

think the latest size is 10mm thick :crazy:

says he has to sit down to urinate now, as it just sprays everywhere!


----------



## mattregan (Jan 11, 2007)

A mate of mine has actually got his shaft pierced, not the helmet. why u would want to go through something like that i have no idea.:cool:


----------

